#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  > [SOLVED] Verify Email Subject Line

## dineshsachidananda

When I compose an new email, is it possible to verify if a particular text(INC000********) from the Subject is available in the body of the email before it is sent?

Looking forward for your kindly help

I use outlook - 2010

----------


## dineshsachidananda

Hii experts..this is the only req I never got a reply for.. 

Is this possible..please advise.. If so.. I am ready to even post this commercial req.. Please advise.. This is a desperate need.. Appreciate any help.. Tx

----------

